# Metro Atlanta Bow Hunters



## bullseyebrokr (Nov 7, 2008)

Hello all! Just wanted to start a thread to all of us that love hunting our little pockets of property within the Metro Atlanta area...i.e. Fulton, Cobb, Gwinnett, etc...

I am currently hunting in Cobb...saw three shooters on Sunday afternoon, but no scrape activity at all yet...these boys were actually still in groups!

Anybody else seeing anything different?


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Nov 7, 2008)

I still try to find land to hunt in Cobb


----------



## bullseyebrokr (Nov 7, 2008)

yeah...I have a couple of landowners that have about 500 acres I can hunt.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Nov 7, 2008)

bullseyebrokr said:


> yeah...I have a couple of landowners that have about 500 acres I can hunt.



is that an invite?


----------



## bullseyebrokr (Nov 7, 2008)

unfortunatley not...wish it was like that


----------



## the HEED! (Nov 11, 2008)

befire it got warm last week had fresh scrapes and small bucks chasing called in two border line shooters that i passed on and now have seen nothing the last 3 times in except  few does and not a buck in sight hanging around them. scrapes have filled up with leaves but horned trees have popped up. I sighted one big boy cruising but not shot. Seem to have backd off a bit. hope the front coming in will fire them up and this full moon goes away. i think the bucks are roaming at night. Im in kennesaw by the way Cobb county


----------



## bullseyebrokr (Nov 13, 2008)

*I agree!*

I believe they are definately cruising at night right now...I stilll have not seen any major scrape activity so I am pretty sure we will see some good activity starting with this full moon and cold front! Looks like Thanksgiving week should be interesting in Cobb!


----------



## the HEED! (Nov 13, 2008)

*been in wed morn thurs afternoon*

called in a good buck wed morn and  i had an absolute stud sneak in behind me in the damp leaves at 330 today and i spooked him Im sick, they have been up the last two days, headed in tomorrow morn


----------



## bullseyebrokr (Nov 17, 2008)

Yeah...i am going to hit it hard this week myself! Good luck!


----------



## tgow1 (Nov 17, 2008)

Any Gwinnett updates?  They usually go at it hard the week of Thanksgiving, and I think it will be the same this year?


----------



## leonard (Nov 18, 2008)

Gwinnett,  I had plenty of chasing at the end of Oct, took a nice tall racked 7 pointer 2 weeks ago, but the action had come to a hault the last few times out, still seeing some clean scrapes, so hopefully it hits hard this week, this dang wind sucks though.


----------



## bullseyebrokr (Nov 18, 2008)

Cobb...gearing up for a solid few weeks of activity with this great cold front hovering. If i didn't have business meetings all day tomorrow I would be in the woods for sure. I have not seen any scrapes at all in my part (West Cobb/East Paulding) but I am sure that will change now. Also got permission to hunt an awesome tract of land down on the river in Douglas County that borders Fulton County today that is nothing but about 400 acres of hardwoods! I am very excited about the possibilities for this tract because the developer has had the property locked down for three years...they are just about to build their first house so it is now or never! 

Does anybody have any idea about usual rut times for South Douglas County?


----------



## PChunter (Nov 18, 2008)

they are rutting in my part of Fulton right now, they were running wild on sunday morning. and should be through thanksgiving. That's there normal time, we take a couple of good bucks every year around this time.


----------



## hitman2808 (Nov 18, 2008)

anybody here drive a red ..( chevy i think ) pickup..hunting near shakerag ? . I think i might have heard someone walking through the woods..saw a truck parked near where i was at...scared the crap outta me..i thought i was the only one stupid enough to hunt there ..


----------



## Jcon87 (Dec 3, 2008)

Anyone seein any activity is the rut over...? Have only spotted a few does feeding but several new scrapes and rubs where I hunt have not been able to catch sight of any guess there coming in at night.


----------



## bowtech breed (Dec 5, 2008)

The area I hunt in west cobb has been slow to say the least but seen a nice shooter working a scrape mon.


----------



## bullseyebrokr (Dec 10, 2008)

it really seems as if the rut is just starting in West Cobb...I am still seeing packs of does and a few smaller bucks chasing a little, but the one smaller buck that was taken a week ago looked like his glands were just getting there. if I had to guess...around Christmas is when we will want to be in the woods all week. 

Any thoughts "bowtech breed"Cobb County?


----------



## Bucknut (Dec 10, 2008)

Thats good to know, because I thought we were going to have a weird rutless year... Now to find a good huntin spot somwhere in NW COBB...


----------



## bowtech breed (Dec 13, 2008)

Its hard to say deer sighting gettin fewer but u know u just have to get lucky I have only seen one chase in my neck of the woods all year . Two years ago I killed a monster 8 jan. third chasin ,u just have to be in the right place at the rut time.


----------



## bullseyebrokr (Dec 14, 2008)

well...i can't wait until the temp gets below 30 for longer than 1 day...that will have them moving around!
i have only seen the deer moving in the afternoons...this has definately been a weird season to say the least.


----------



## bowtech breed (Dec 16, 2008)

Seen some does moving mid-day sun. and a good buck right at dark. Mornings will be better when the moon darkens back up.


----------

